# J0280 - Aminophylline, up to 250 mg



## heatheralayna (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a question on how to bill the J0280.  Our nuc tech used it and used only 50mg, but of course had to waste the remainder of the vial.  Do I bill this per mg or for the entire 250mg with a note of the amount wasted?  Does anyone know, I looked at the Medicare website but could not find info on how to bill, just amount reimbursed.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 2210kelly@gmail.com (Dec 22, 2016)

*J0280 units?*

Did anyone answer on this. We used 25mcg, what is the units?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 22, 2016)

1 unit for everything up to 250MG (which is a single vial of 10ml w/ 25mg/ml)

No billing would be done for the remainder of the vial thrown out because that would cause over-payment if the waste was billed on a separate line.


----------

